# I Am In Love !



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

HAHA so i went to the pet store today to get some more brine shrimp and there they were.... little freshwater puffers, all yellow and green. i want some really really bad except the guy at the store said that they will go great with my spiney eels and plecos, but they will eat my cats ! how can i little cute puffer eat my beastly catfish ? i have a 40gallon tank comming and i am no rethinking a lot. what else can go with these puffer guys, he said they were aggresive so they wont go with a lot. is there anything else that i can have in a tank besides eels, pleco and puffers? i dont think i can make a 40gallon tank full of puffers ! it might look cool but i want some other things in there. ANYTHING ?


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

ok so they all tell me puffers go with nothing at the store, i know they arent the best on knowledge, so i got this site 
http://www.fishprofiles.com/interac...+travancoricus&action=Show+Compatible+Species
here they say i can put them with gourmis and chilids ? that would be awsome, are they right ?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

and no they dont go with a whole lot of anything... and what kind of puffers are they many puffers are sold freshwater when they really are brackish. 

p.s. this shouldnt be in catfish and bottom dwellers.


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

hey sorry i didnt know wher to post it !
but they are dwarf puffers.


----------



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

Dwarf Puffers, Need a species only tank, they can maybe be put with some oto's, but that is it, because they kill everything else, and the best ratio for them is 1male/2 females


----------

